# Scottish Meet - OLD MEET - NOT MARCH !!



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

.........


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Where ,when, how many,is there,who,time,location,
cmon all ye scots members where are yis???????????????????


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What you need is an area rep!

Someone who can organise, cajole and persaude the many TT owners in Scotland to meet up every now and then 

So who is it? It's not me any more :wink:

Seriously tho' folks I gave up the rep position 4 weeks or so ago...no TT any more so hardly appropiate to continue...  
So who fancies the job...there must be someone, somewhere 

If a meet does get off the ground I should love to attend - if allowed that is 

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh, and if I do come along I'll have to go slowly apparently...got a new engine to run in, no more than 4000 revs for 2000 miles... limited to 130mph - bummer 

Jackie x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

so what you done to the old engine jackie women drivers :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> so what you done to the old engine jackie women drivers


See here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=30998

"Women Drivers"....I can wreck an engine as easily as any bloke 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

........ doing well ain't we


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> ........ doing well ain't we


Apathy rules - oh I can't be bothered.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry .................did I miss it????


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Sorry .................did I miss it????


Miss what?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

The meet????????


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Remember me?

Sorry missed this one - be lurking around other forums too much recently....

Erm, well, meet, yip, up for it, on a go slow at the mo after having a 'blue light in rear mirror' experience the other day. :roll:

Still, should be able to keep up with D & J and their new engine.

So when?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Remember me?
> 
> Sorry missed this one - be lurking around other forums too much recently


Nice to see you back John 

Other forums? Something other than Audi in the offing?

So, who's organising the meet then...any takers for thr rep's job :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sadly Jackie and Dave you have left a void thru sheer personal pleasure of owning a (twin engined)porker  and a tough act to follow!!!!!
Who else on here could organise a meet and then get lost themselves,and who else could organise a meet with the result of oneof our team getting bashed (Rosie),so the jury is out ....................................the question is ????
Can anybody else replace the Dynamic duo(if they couldnt find their way home)how the heel are we gonna find a replacement!!!!!! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Why do we need a replacement? There is no meet to organise 

Though...hold up.... I vote for Buzzy Wuzzy


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

nOW SAINTY WAINTY STOP DEFLECTING FROM YOURSELF BIG BOY U WERE DTERIMENTAL TO THE LAST MEET IF I REMEMBER AND HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE OF A SAT NAV BOX!!

MY VOTE IS FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Do I sense an election battle brewing 

"Getting lost" ...No, simply returning to Dundee via Crianlarich (sp) 

"One of our team getting bashed"... I'd prefer to let the Spanish take the credit for that :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey jac-in-a-box  never meant "get lost" merely a term of endearment 
Election campaign brewing?????? 
Big saint against poor little buzzy wuzzy its a bit like Bush v the other chap.

Seems like years ago I was collecting my TTOC cream egg frm J+D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Seems like years ago I was collecting my TTOC cream egg frm J+D


If you're all good boys I may do the same next year, or maybe mince pies at Christmas  ...that's if a meet ever gets arranged :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Cmon Saint I hate admitting defeat but YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!
but happy to help you along if you needed me 

Get some dates up man


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

scuse me everybody but is it me or has it gone awfully quiet???????????????


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Right - let's get this show on the road!!

Dates :

Pre Christmas run West Coast or a New Year jaunt as per two years ago?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dont mind saint - just whipping up some more TTartan meetsters on the "paragon" post!

Either idea suits me on the dates?


----------



## ramsayn (Sep 10, 2003)

Pre-Xmas is 1st choice for me

but I can probably make either.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Right - let's get this show on the road!!
> 
> Dates :
> 
> Pre Christmas run West Coast or a New Year jaunt as per two years ago?


We're off to Arran for Xmas or New Year (don't know which yet). Is that West Coast enough? Not sure how my missus's parents will react to 10 TT's and a Merc pitching up though...


----------



## hamishsb (Nov 8, 2004)

What's the script then for meets in Scotland? Is there an offical club for TT owners


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hamishsb said:


> What's the script then for meets in Scotland? Is there an offical club for TT owners


We do - however I think we are all in hibernation.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh hell - lets go for it - lets get a early December trip going.

First 2 weeks in December - Trip to the West Coast - great roads - great scenery etc etc - need some numbers please.

BreTT - am up for a good ol' fashioned Island shin-dig


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Available after the 5th december or 12/13th after ??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doing well ain't we.....


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

This has got 2 be the most active post on the forum :?

Saint looks like a meet in the pub and 2 beers


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

West Coast, Loch Fynne sea food? It'll do for me 

If it's the 12th December I'll be there (defo' can't do 1st w/e)....see if I can tempt a few more along with some mince pies - bought not homemade of course 

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hello there!!!

Not spoke to any of you for a while, still really want to come along for a meet, all i need to know is when so i can try to arrange a day off for it.

Regards, Pete.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - 3 for the 12th - any more takers?


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

well it looks as if you wont need to book ahead


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Do you think this is defo going to happen on the 12th then?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Do you think this is defo going to happen on the 12th then?


Will if we all turn up! 

Jx


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry guys cant make the 12th working from 11th thru til 15th :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Sorry guys cant make the 12th working from 11th thru til 15th


Perhaps it would be better the first w/e...just because I have stated the 2nd w/e would be better for me it's a shame that a TT owner (crushy) would be denied the opportunity of attending a meet. 

I'm just a "has been" after all 

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Are we having a meet then?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Are we having a meet then?


I'm still game for one  ....but it's all gone a little quiet 

When are you available then Pete? First w/e in December is not good for me, and who else wants to give it a go?

I'll bring the mince pies 

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

If i know what date its going to be then i can try to arrange the day off since this is a quiet time of year for the motor trade.

Just let me know when!!!!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if we are having a meet then? :?

Just been sorting weekends off with the rest of the guys at work and the only weekend that i will be free is the 18th/19th of december.

If you all fancy a meet on that date then im well up for it, if not then i'll hopefully catch you all another time!!!

Pete


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Meet?

Hrm - we must all be hibernating....... shame really.... but what is the point if no one is willing.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

I know, whats happened to everybody?

Has everyone in scotland got rid of their TT's apart from you and i saint?? :?

Do they know something we dont?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey guys always willing but like i said working this weekend :?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

ok you lazy lumps happy new year to the scottish contingency(and the rest!!!!
New TT on the way (03plate_ rhd and quattro)so we will be having a meet very soon if you lot can be bothered!!!!!!!!!

ps Like my new no nonsense approach [smiley=cheers.gif]

Crushy 2k5


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Aye.....

Spotted a few new faces from around these parts......hopefully they will read this thread...


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey folks just stumbled on this thread by accident, I don't normally read the Events section and that's probably the case for others :?

Anway, looks like it's been tricky to get this meet off the ground so how about this 

Sunday 23rd Jan 1200 at the Loch Fyne Hotel, Inverary. Followed by a blast down to Lochgilphead for some lunch and then a cruise somewhere maybe 8)

Loch Fyne Hotel details and directions can be found here http://www.activehotels.com/hotels/?hot ... d=leftlink

Anyone up for this?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

First of all, Happy New Year everyone 

And grauditt, I'd like to come along (if non TT owners are permitted :roll: !)

I've been waiting ages for the Loch Fynne seafood - and the mince pies have gone off 

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Jackie and HNY to you too. 
Of course you can come along - couldn't leave the old area rep out in the cold now could we :wink:

Let's give the other lads a few days to sober up and see what sort of response we get


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey - I'm never sober :evil:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Haw hey.

Are you up for it then mate, drunk or otherwise - doesn't matter in that part of the world anyway :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorted 

Right, we're off - 3 and climbing..... next please 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

[cough]


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

[sniff]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> [cough]


 :wink:


----------



## hamishsb (Nov 8, 2004)

grauditt said:


> Hey folks just stumbled on this thread by accident, I don't normally read the Events section and that's probably the case for others :?
> 
> Anway, looks like it's been tricky to get this meet off the ground so how about this
> 
> ...


Yep......sounds good. 
Hotel details check out well- as its normally a Â£125 per night affair. Now booked it even if its just a night away.... it'll do us the world of good.

Anyone else for this?

Thanks for starting this one Graeme

H


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It's a definite maybe - you'll have to provide me with a map of directions and give me a headstart at the very least though. I'll speak to the boss and find out what she has planned for me that weekend. Might be shopping for a diamond ring thou.....


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

There's a fine selection of jewellers in Dunoon just 18 miles away - check this link http://www.upmystreet.com/nrs/?l1=pa32+8xt&cat=1747

The lengths I'll go to get this meet off the ground


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> It's a definite maybe - you'll have to provide me with a map of directions and give me a headstart at the very least though. I'll speak to the boss and find out what she has planned for me that weekend. Might be shopping for a diamond ring thou.....


U leave ur ring out of this - lets just get a meet going to the Loch fynne eatery.....!!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Might be shopping for a diamond ring thou.....


Ohhh - is this the first the forum knows about this? Or have I missed the big thread in 'other marques'

You taking the Merc or fancy a twosome in mine. In the purest sence of course, I'll leave in Lucy's booster seat. ;-)


----------



## hamishsb (Nov 8, 2004)

BreTT said:


> It's a definite maybe - you'll have to provide me with a map of directions and give me a headstart


try this link
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hamishsb said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's a definite maybe - you'll have to provide me with a map of directions and give me a headstart
> ...


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey somebody stole my clout......................................but can I say WITH STYLE!!!!!!!!  
Should have the "quattro" replacement TT by then

"sneeze"


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

hamishsb said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's a definite maybe - you'll have to provide me with a map of directions and give me a headstart
> ...


Ho ho ho, very good. The main reason for the headstart is that I now run a diesel tank which will not take the corners at the same speed as you can in a TT...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Might be shopping for a diamond ring thou.....
> ...


Well it is my first subtle attempt at bringing the subject up. Shhhh, I don't think they noticed! 

Don't know - depends on whether the missus and son come too....will let you know soon...keep the booster seat in for now! :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy New Year everybody!!!

Wish i could come but unfortunatly i only have the weekend before that off which means i will be stuck at work unless i come down with a mysterious ilness!!!

I'll keep you posted on how my cough is progressing!!! :wink:

Pete.


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

I would love to come along but i'll be stuck at work too unfortunately. I'm definately interested in future scottish meets though when i'm at home. There are some amazing roads up north where i stay, must go and do some research next time i'm home! :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

smuTTy said:


> I would love to come along but i'll be stuck at work too unfortunately. I'm definately interested in future scottish meets though when i'm at home. There are some amazing roads up north where i stay, must go and do some research next time i'm home! :twisted:


Hmmm Tain eh? My brother-in-law is a police officer in your town. Doesn't live there though. I agree with your view on the roads up there though


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

BreTT, if i knew you had contacts like that it could have saved me 4 points /Â£170 :lol: only joking.

Hope the lochgilphead run goes ok, easy on the right feet ok? :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

smuTTy said:


> BreTT, if i knew you had contacts like that it could have saved me 4 points /Â£170 :lol: only joking.
> 
> Hope the lochgilphead run goes ok, easy on the right feet ok? :wink:


  Hopefully it wasn't Craig that nabbed you - unlikely though as he's not in the traffic.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Tubbs, hold back on that cough for now until around next Thursday, then really go for it......

Smutty, if you want to be a bad boy like Tubbs then get to work on developing a good cough too and come along - if not see you on the next one 

Brett, are you a definate now or still a definate maybe? Howz the ring searching going - you whould know where it is by now surely :lol:

Cheers for now folks.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So - let's see.... am sure we have been here before...but....

Sunday 23rd January - Meet somewhere West Coast (Tarbet or Arrochar) and head for eats - Loch Fyne Seafood is closed until the 24th Jan - [smiley=bigcry.gif] - am sure there is something decent in Inverarary or Arrochar itself.
Roads should not be too bad this time of year..... I used to love doing the twice weekly run to Campbeltown during the winter months.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh c'mon now Saint, thing's aren't that bad surely~?

There's plenty of decent places to eat in Lochgilphead sowe'll get some scran no worries 

Don't let that time of year put you off driving any distance - have a look in For Sale for snow chains, you never know your luck :wink: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Distances don't worry me in the slightest - I avg about 30k a year - am just thinking of the others - esp those homies from the East Side.

Gotta get to meeting point - gotta drive - gotta eat - gotta drive - gotta get home. On that road too its not as if you can cut off anywhere and take a short cut home.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:lol: 
I'm a 30k+ man myself but just keen to meet others like me that has the TT virus.

See you on the day ,

from,
Homie from Tayside.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

A maybe I'm afraid. I've been away a lot recently so might need to be home over the coming weekends for "Honey doos". :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Where better place that the Scottish Meet thread to post my 1000th post.

Sad huh?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Where better place that the Scottish Meet thread to post my 1000th post.
> 
> Sad huh?


Yup - and completely pointless - you could have least verbally punched BreTT for woosin' out again.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Where better place that the Scottish Meet thread to post my 1000th post.
> ...


You better watch it - I'll set Fiona on you!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Brett might come if we let him bring his caravan!!! :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Where better place that the Scottish Meet thread to post my 1000th post.
> ...


Did try but you type 'under the thumb' into Google images and see if you could come up with anything. :?

:twisted: :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok never mind Brett's domestic submission he always gives in anyway!!!!!!!
Are we still on???


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Yup, defo still on folks. As a reminder ('coz its way back in page 4) here's the crack:

Sunday 23rd Jan 1200 at the Loch Fyne Hotel, Inverary. Followed by a blast down to Lochgilphead for some lunch and then a cruise somewhere maybe

Loch Fyne Hotel details and directions can be found here http://www.activehotels.com/hotels/?hot ... d=leftlink

Anyone else coming along that I don't already know about so I can firm up numbers :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Brett might come if we let him bring his caravan!!! :lol:


Tubbs, methinks you're mistaking me for a Baldy rather than a "vertie". Baldy boy has the van, no me.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry brett, for some strange reason i thought you got the caravan, but i remember now that it was jacTT225.

Sorry mate!!!


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi guys....& girls, i've been tracked down by grauditt [smiley=weneedyou.gif] 
It turns out we live in the same town and less than a mile between our houses :lol: 
As i've said to graeme i'm working weekends to get a project out of the office before Feb ( I'm in the office now !!)  , but hopefully will make it Sunday.
Hope to see you lot next weekend

Gav


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

So, who's coming along?....seems to have gone a little quiet! 

Anyone meeting up on the way?

How long to get there from Dundee? - not very familiar with the West coast....couple of hours enough??

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

:evil: :evil: :evil:

Sorry folks but last minute cancellation from me. Family stuff I am afraid and we all are having to go down south this weekend. 

Still the better weather is coming and I am sure it won't be long before the next meet.

Have a great run and sorry for this being last minute.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> So, who's coming along?....seems to have gone a little quiet!
> 
> Anyone meeting up on the way?
> 
> ...


I've been maxxed out at work and unable to keep a close eye on things.... anyway the crew is as follows:

Me (and the better half)
Hamishb
Saint
Brett (maybe)
Fuzzy Gav (maybe)
and of course Jac-in-a-box!

JacTT5 appears to have just pulled out so I think that's it. Anyone else is still more than welcome to come along.

Let's say meet in the car park at 12:00 sharp or inside the hotel if it's raining, snowing or whatever :? I've phoned them to keep a couple of tables free at the bar area 

Jackie, I'd give yourself 2.5 hours to get there that should be plenty of time. I'm going up on Saturday morning and making a proper weekend of it 

See y'all Sunday


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry i cant make it folks!!

Unfortunatly my cough is ok which means im working the weekend, i will try my hardest to make it to the next one but it will unfortunatly also depend if i can get that weekend off.

Hope you all have a good time though!!!

Pete


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It's a no from me guys. Little brother has just had a little boy (well, his missus has) so we've now got other plans. Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> It's a no from me guys. Little brother has just had a little boy (well, his missus has) so we've now got other plans. Enjoy yourselves!


Oh hell....... sorry BreTT but....... "Little brother"..... eeek (I'll let the others fill in)

Anyway - congrats to wee bro and Uncle BreTT.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's a no from me guys. Little brother has just had a little boy (well, his missus has) so we've now got other plans. Enjoy yourselves!
> ...


I'm not sure which of us was the milkman's son.....he is well over six feet, skinny as a rake and very blonde. I'm 5'6", broad (ahem) and brown haired...

Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Congrats to Uncle BreTT too
Re -sunday, i'ts still a maybe.... 
I've got all the details, map and a tankfull of Shell's finest, so see you sharp 12.00 if I make it, if not don't hang around waiting...... 
Enjoy the weekend whatever happens. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

B******s, Just been out to fill up before leaving and got a puncture...no chance of getting it repaired, or God forbid replaced, in time to get over :x

The spare is a space saver so pretty much useless :x

If anyone who's going is reading this don't wait for me I won't be there   

Have a good one 

J x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Well - we all met up.... (well some of us)  
I managed to take some pics but had a bit of a digital camera nightmare and only one - yes one, came out. I took a few other snaps using my phone so I'll post them when I get home (only as far as the in-laws at the mo)

Here's the wagon yesterday after the full "treatment".... ready for the off  









Here's my only pic at the moment - 
The first ScoTTish Meet for a while - small but perfectly formed  
Left to right - Me, Hamishb (& Fiona), Buzz2k3 (& daughter Louise)

The weather was perfect, a crisp, pleasant and dry day. We had a good blether and coffee in the Loch Fyne Hotel before going for a blast down to Lochgilphead  Halfway there we lost a third of our convoy - haven't seen or heard from Buzz since :? I think he had turned back and headed for home as his wee girl had swimming booked for later in the afternoon.

Anyway, once we got to LGH we had a quick wander around and then decided Inverary was much nicer so it was back into our chariots for an even more spirited drive back to Inverary along roads we kind of knew now  8)  Cue much yelling from me missus :lol:

We then had lunch (Loch Fyne Seafood Pie :wink: ) with Hamish and Fiona at the George Hotel - Highly Recommended  

Anyway, it was really good to meet all of you and I hope you're up for the next meet whenever that might be? - Look out for a post entitled ABERDEEN ANGUS (a.k.a. Scottish Meat  )

Cheers,
Graeme and Sarah

p.s. Can you guys post your pics up - looked like you could work your cameras better than me!


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well I have to say perfect weather today and only 3 scottish TTers but it was good to meet the newbies if I can call them that Graeme ,Sarah Hamish and Fiona 2 great couples and all was going well with the coffee and the run to LGH .I was behind Hamish while Graeme took the yellow jersey .........................then suddenly!!!!!!!!!! Engine management light came on and I reduced power and got concerned on 2 counts ..........

1. If I pull out of the convoy will the others think i've done a runner and 
2. If i proceed to let the others know at LGH I have a problem i was getting further from home and would not be able to step on the gas because of the fault,to get home for 16.00hrs so I had to abort the mission.
So sorry guys but I limped home and await the Audi engineer tomorrow to investigate the problem. I didnt opt out and sorry I never made LGH.

Crushy
ps I have got good pics but cant do what you did graeme lack of avatar skills. :?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Graeme
If you adjust your settings on your camera it looks as though you have the settings on the "daylight manual" setting exposure bit which tends to give a "blueness in you pics.

Try the picture again next time you wash it on automatic mode.

Crushy


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Shiney car Graeme!

Well it looks as though you had a good time...not withstanding Crushy's engine problem (hope it's sorted soon) 

Really fed up to have missed this opportunity - and the seafood  I'll bring my car on a trailer to the next one 
Just no way I could get over on a "skinny" spare :evil:

Catch you all soon

Jacke x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Home now...., more pics folks - from my Pocket PC so quality is pretty naff, but hey - it works :wink:




























> Jac-in-a-Box Posted: Sun Jan 23, 2005 9:59 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Shiney car Graeme!


Cheers Jackie - it really was that clean yesterday, no photo trickery involved 8) Sorry to hear you couldn't make it but will hopefully catch up with you and Dave soon.

Buzz, sorry to hear of your woes! Hope it's an easy fix? You can email your pics to me and I will post them for you no problem :wink: But it's easy to do - just visit photobucket.com and register for free space to host your pics. If I can manage then.....

Cheers folks!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Graeme
> If you adjust your settings on your camera it looks as though you have the settings on the "daylight manual" setting exposure bit which tends to give a "blueness in you pics.
> 
> Try the picture again next time you wash it on automatic mode.
> ...


Cheers, I will have a fiddle with the settings later


----------



## hamishsb (Nov 8, 2004)

grauditt said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > Graeme
> ...


<thinks>
I really should take some time to find how to insert picures in here, but so little time left...have tried normal HTML but it seems useless....

anyway...we had a great weekend away too and even the opportunity to drive some great roads meet some new people and enjoy the fresh air.
Thanks for arranging this Graeme - in the meantime, my own pictures are pretty similar apart from one which proves it wasn't all car talk and the likes.

I'll begin to come in here a bit more often when time allows
Pix are here btw
http://www.hamishsb.dsl.pipex.com/car/car1.htm


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well....... Audi TTechnician arrived yesterday morning at 07.30!!!!!! To look at my engine management light problem and it appears that it was the Lambda sensor fault which is linked to the air mass flow?? but nothing serious and he duly fixed the issue then off on his way at 08.00hrs not bad service but next time Ill set my alarm for 7!!!!!!! 

All is well that ends well
ps Like Hamish I also took the odd scottish scenery pic

Good idea for a Scottish TT calendar?? :?:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

More pics from our Sunday meet...... these cracking shots were taken by Buzz2k3..... enjoy!  




































And my fave


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting graeme they came out well


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, very nice  Damn punctures 

So, when's the next one 

A little of topic, who's going to take up the mantle of the TTOC rep for Scotland?....I've got all the goodies ready to handover . Graeme (Grauditt)? :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Are your goodies more than a handful of creme eggs?

If so then yes I'm up for it. 

Seriously though, I had raised this possibility with Wayne when I joined the TTOC and noticed they were looking for someone :roll:

Thought I'd sit back a while and see how things go but I couldn't help myself and organised the January meet anyway as things seemed difficult to get moving.

Where is DIRY these days anyway, he hasn't posted since 3rd December? I'd really like to go for it now but I understand you will be a hard act to follow


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well done Graeme  I've actually just sent a pm asking if you'd like to do it!

"Hard act to follow".....not at all; people only followed me out of curiousity, and even then I invariably got them lost 

ps.... and if allowed to attend I'll still bring the eggs :wink:

If you want to PM a contact number, either Dave or myself will give you a call soon 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Are your goodies more than a handful of creme eggs?
> 
> If so then yes I'm up for it.
> 
> ...


Things are difficult to get moving esp as there are only a few of us and obviously it is trying to find a suitable time - hence the new proposed month  .As you can see the thread was started way back in September - no point in having a meet with nobody to meet.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Roger all that Saintt. Don't want to be stepping on anyone's toes here after all I'm still a newbie really. There was a reasonable amount of interest in the meet I proposed but on the day there was obviously a few casualties.

I'm up for a meet in March too as I know there's a few more new guys getting their motors then and I'm sure they'll be keen to meet other TTers like I am.

I'm going up to Craigendarroch this weekend with friends so might have a look at what's going on up there and suggest something in your thread when I get back


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Don't want to be stepping on anyone's toes here after all I'm still a newbie really


You're certainly not stepping on toes!
This is the most activity....and enthusiasm regarding Scottish meets for a long time. It would be good to see a Scottish contingent being as active as some of our English cousins groups 

The geographical spread of the members should be no obstacle either....far easier to travel around Scotland than "darn Sarf"

Jackie x


----------



## hamishsb (Nov 8, 2004)

grauditt said:


> More pics from our Sunday meet...... these cracking shots were taken by Buzz2k3..... enjoy!
> Fantastic pictures
> Thanks for posting them up.
> Still trying to see if I can make the next meet in Pitlochry


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hamishsb said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > More pics from our Sunday meet...... these cracking shots were taken by Buzz2k3..... enjoy!
> ...


Hamishsb - you are posting on the wrong one )

(Sort of)



For a sec there I was wondering if I was seeing things..... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## hamishsb (Nov 8, 2004)

Hamishsb - you are posting on the wrong one )

(Sort of)



For a sec there I was wondering if I was seeing things..... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif][/quote]

Really ? Oh sorry...I was referring to the lovely views of Inverary (high up on the page) that day we had up there earlier this year.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

hamishsb said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > More pics from our Sunday meet...... these cracking shots were taken by Buzz2k3..... enjoy!
> ...


No probs Hamish, I knew you would like 'em.

Hope you can make Pitlochry, apologies for not updating over the weekend as promised but I will do soon


----------

